# First Century: Complete!



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Just finished my first century ever! It came in at 103mi with 5k of climbs. I was with the front group so we were the first 10 or so back for the full ride. Made it in in almost right at 5h.


----------



## joelk (Apr 11, 2012)

How long did it take to build up to that?


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*century*



Guod said:


> Just finished my first century ever! It came in at 103mi with 5k of climbs. I was with the front group so we were the first 10 or so back for the full ride. Made it in in almost right at 5h.


What was longest ride you did previously? Which century was this?


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

The longest ride previously was around 70mi. I started working on distance and fast paces with some winter training rides starting in November. @framesti: Tour de Blue


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Nice. 103 in 5 hours (so 20.something MPH) and with 5k of climbing is pretty good no matter how many you've done before but for a first it's really really good.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Nice. 103 in 5 hours (so 20.something MPH) and with 5k of climbing is pretty good no matter how many you've done before but for a first it's really really good.


Thanks! I was in with a group with some local Cat1 guys and a few other very strong riders. We had a pretty decent rotation going and on the flats one of them would crank it up to 28-30mph and we would all hang on for dear life. We slowed for some of the climbs, especially toward the end, but it was a hammer fest for a lot of it. I just tried to sit in and keep my energy output to a minimum. We all took turns on the front, that was probably the hardest for me, trying to keep that pace up.


----------



## CraicC (Apr 29, 2012)

Can you describe your nutrition during the ride?


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

yes please what was the food and hydration intake??


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Guod said:


> Just finished my first century ever! It came in at 103mi with 5k of climbs. I was with the front group so we were the first 10 or so back for the full ride. Made it in in almost right at 5h.


Awesome :thumbsup: !


One day I'll join you in that club  .


----------



## Michael L (Dec 27, 2008)

For such an impressive first century I'd say that you are ready for something harder. No reason why you couldn't do two more centuries and than a double century within the next two months.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

*Fantastic!*

That is an impressive feat if it's your 1st century or not.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Congratulations!!!

I also would like to read your comments on nutrition and hydration intake during the ride.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

As far as food goes, I ate 3 cliff bars, a banana, an orange slice, and had some water mixed with EFS. We only used two of the rest stops and I pretty much just topped off water there and snagged that one piece of orange. Total amount of water (with the EFS mix included) would probably be around the 96oz+ range. I had at least 4 full bottles throughout. Didn't come close to bonking, but while sitting down afterward eating my bag lunch that they handed out, I started to cramp just a little bit. The coke I had and the sandwich seemed to help out enough to get me home ( I had ridden in... only 2.5mi ).


----------

